# Apprenticeship without any formal experience?



## blackanemone (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi!

Though I am a college student for a degree entirely different from the culinary arts, I was wondering if it were possible to land an apprenticeship at a bakery having zero prior experience beyond the home kitchen. I've been baking since I was twelve years old, and have no desire to work in the food industry for a living. However, I would like to hone my skills. What sort of obstacles am I looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Honesty is often the best selling point. I think if you confess "I've been baking since I was twelve years old, and have no desire to work in the food industry for a living. However, I would like to hone my skills..." you may get some interest. Be aware, as I am sure you are, that these guys are in business and not necessarily to be your personal Betty Crocker. So, you have to offer something. They aren't training you to work in their operation (as you stated) so what is their inclination to take you on? Well, you can sell yourself as 'free labor' to assist with whatever they have you do. Promise (and practice) punctuality and diligence. The gamble with taking on a 'free' worker is that there is little consequence for dereliction of your responsibilities.

Good luck with your venture!


----------

